# Who still makes 24v VR6 SRIs??



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

Who still makes short runner intake manifolds for the 24v VR6 non-R32?? 

I see C2, CTS, UM manifolds in searches of old threads and after contacting them they said they no longer make them.

What are my options besides fabricating my own or waiting for a used manifold in the classifieds?

Sent from my phone


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

http://iabedindustries.com

Ask them about the Rothe Motorsport cast aluminum intake manifold - flow tested / used in motorsport, better than a lot of billet intakes that are out there, and it's straight outta Germany :thumbup:


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> http://iabedindustries.com
> 
> Ask them about the Rothe Motorsport cast aluminum intake manifold - flow tested / used in motorsport, better than a lot of billet intakes that are out there, and it's straight outta Germany


Thanks man. I got in touch with Issam

Sent from my phone


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

P-Motorsports in Denmark. Talk to Demon32 aka Gert. Intake runs about $1500.

Here's mine..


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

tmoura said:


> P-Motorsports in Denmark. Talk to Demon32 aka Gert. Intake runs about $1500.


Wow, beautiful piece and nice build
I ended up ordering a Rothe Motorsport manifold. 

Sent from my phone


----------



## kusher_ (Apr 20, 2015)

mk4vrsix03 said:


> Wow, beautiful piece and nice build
> I ended up ordering a Rothe Motorsport manifold.
> 
> Sent from my phone


What's up hows the quality of the Sri and how much did it run you ?


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

kusher_ said:


> What's up hows the quality of the Sri and how much did it run you ?


Still waiting on it.. lead time is 3-4weeks. 

24vVR6GTi is running it and he's given me great feedback about it. 

Anthony


----------



## oldschoolmick916 (Aug 19, 2010)

*na?*

were you running na? any issues? kinda want one before going boosted...


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

tmoura is that the p-motorsports intake as it comes or did you have the throttle body neck done differently for the intercooler placement. Also what exhaust manifold and turbo are you running? I like the passenger side turbo intake, leaves some nice room for intercooler on other side.


----------

